

Getting More out of Top - spudlyo
http://fitnr.com/getting-more-out-of-top.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously submitted: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2259911>

No comments, one upvote (from me).

~~~
spudlyo
Thanks. I was pretty sure more folks on HN would enjoy this, but it's hard to
get noticed. I figured my timing was off so I thought I'd try again. I guess
it just may be the content :)

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah, it was you that submitted it last time as well.

Hmm.

I know what you mean - I would've thought more people would get something out
of it. However, I found the presentation pedestrian and repetitive.

I may be wrong, but my impression is that the number of poeple on HN who use
the command line intensively is small. Most seem to be involved in web stuff,
and seem less interested in the command line, and getting the most out of it.

~~~
spudlyo
Thanks for the feedback. Next time I'll work harder to edit out the repetitive
bits and try to add some zing. I'm thinking of tackling screen(1) next.

